# Band size. QUICK!



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Band size.*

I need help with gettingthe band size for a homer baby. This homer is not a racing homer. It is the baby of a homer that i have apic up under pet pigeons. He is sitting in the nest bowl. I am on jedds. looking at the band size. There isnt a general homer band. eek! hte name of it is my pigeons and coop
thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This link might help.

Scroll down..

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2007bands/index.html


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

It is the same size of something like a show racer?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> I need help with gettingthe band size for a homer baby. This homer is not a racing homer. It is the baby of a homer that i have apic up under pet pigeons. He is sitting in the nest bowl. I am on jedds. looking at the band size. There isnt a general homer band. eek! hte name of it is my pigeons and coop
> thanks


I don't see a picture of a baby in a nest bowl. If it's any of the birds I am seeing, they are way to old to band. Babies must be banded at 6 to 8 days old.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't have any show racers and its hard to tell by your pic how big the baby actually is, it may be too late,,if the baby is older then 7 days. You can call and ask them about it, perhaps they can help.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

To give you an ideaw of how big he is. This is me holding him.P.s. the baby is two days old and i think i have to order the bands tonight for them to get here in time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH!! So the picture is of one of the parents! Sorry, I misunderstood. Let me have another look.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's hard to say. If he's a homer homer, then just regular bands. If he's a Giant Homer, or a King, then that's different. If you don't know but want to band the baby, I'd go with the bigger size. I don't think it would hurt anything if the band is a little big, but you'd have a problem if the band is too small. You'd wind up having to cut it off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like a normal size homer if you ask me so I would just go with a au or if band ,but thats just my two cents from looking at the size of your hand and the size of your bird in it


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess it's a homer homer? And NOT a racing homer type bird? I think i am going to order the ASR size band which is F? But i think ill take my chances with that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> I guess it's a homer homer? And NOT a racing homer type bird? I think i am going to order the ASR size band which is F? But i think ill take my chances with that.


Sorry, a homer homer is a racing homer............


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*old timer*

that would be a [b8] for all homers ,will take about 3 to 5 days ,why dont you ask one of the pigeon guys in your neighbor hood if you could buy one of their bands ,you dont want to put on a bigger one cause it will fall off,like they said after 7 days its rough but if you put spit of cooking oil on the food it will help ,dont do it dry cause you will eather break a toe or foot most pigeon racers will help you.


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*old timer*

that would be foot not food ,i must have been hungery when i typed that


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Well heres the baby growing up fast! (witht he ASR band on his leg successfully!) he/she is so cute! I snapped the shot through a little hole in the plastic that covers a couple sides of the coop. Enjoy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a big, beautiful baby, Pixy! Thanks for the picture.

Terry


----------

